
ROCK64: RK3328 DevBoard with 4GB RAM, 4K HDR, Gigabit Ethernet, USB 3.0 - osivertsson
http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/06/08/rock64-is-a-rockchip-rk3328-development-board-with-up-to-4gb-ram-4k-hdr-gigabit-ethernet-and-usb-3-0/
======
Zekio
I hope for anyone who choose to buy this, that they do more work to support
OSes and newer Linux Kernel versions for it than they did for the Pine64

------
andreiw
UEFI? SBSA compliance?

